# Prayers for Lisa, having lump removed



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, today is the big day. Sean dropped Lisa off at the vet’s this morning. She is having a lump removed that the vets think may be cancerous. I feel like such a bad mommy.. I figured the lump was nothing. Even the vet said it was probably her “floating rib,” but obviously that was not the case. Now when you touch it, it is very hard and we are thinking to ourselves, “How did we not notice this was worse earlier?” 

It will be very hard for us to concentrate at work, and poor Ozzie is all by himself at home! I just hope there are no complications with the anesthesia (it really makes me worried every time, they are so tiny  and that they remove everything and there are none of the abnormal cells left…


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my! I'm praying for the very best for Lisa!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sending Lisa and you guys a lot of positive vibes and loving thoughts. Hoping she'll be back home in no time. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Prayers for Lisa. Will she be able to come home today?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sending you all lots of love and concern. Sometimes we just do not notice things does not mean your a bad Mommy just busy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wishing little Lisa the best. It is hard not to worry, but she is in good hands. I will keep the dear sweet little one in my thoughts today.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Prayers for a good outcome.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Praying for you and for Lisa. We love our babies so much and they really are like our children. I hope that she is ok and home again soon and the the vet was mistaken about the cancer. Keep us posted...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, be with little Lisa, you know if this lump is cancerous, I know your right beside the vet, give him your eyes to see, I pray that Lisa will make it through this surgery and the lump will be removed with no cancer in her body. I also ask that you would be with little Ozzie, may he not be stressed give Courtney and Sean your peace that passes all understanding. Thank you for little Lisa, may she heal quickly, and have many more healthy years ahead. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Will be praying and thinking of good thoughts today for Lisa.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers for little Lisa and you too.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Prayers for Lisa. Will she be able to come home today?


Yes, Sean is leaving work a little early to pick her up late this afternoon. He has been an invaluable partner in taking care of these little fluffs! :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor little one and will be thinking positive thoughts all day for her.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Lots of prayers and positive thoughts coming your way!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Courtney, please don't feel guilt. Even our vet told us Bo's lump would come back negative---she was certain. Not so--- for him at least. One, even as an expert, can't always tell. 
I will be holding you close in my thoughts & prayers. I know it is hard to wait for the results too. Keep staying positive & we will keep praying.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sending positive vibes your way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lisa is out of surgery and recovering well! Sean said they said she has a lot of stitches though.. poor little girl. He is leaving work early momentarily to go pick her up and take her home. I'm sure both her and Ozzie will be very relieved!! As are we!! :w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Courtney - sorry I missed this earlier but very glad that the surgery is over and she's out of it. Don't dare think of yourself as a bad mommy. I've had things with my skin kid that I kept making excuses for, actually listening to pediatricians and not realizing what was going on. Do you know how long it will be until the lump biopsy is done? Praying all will be well.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Lisa is out of surgery and recovering well! Sean said they said she has a lot of stitches though.. poor little girl. He is leaving work early momentarily to go pick her up and take her home. I'm sure both her and Ozzie will be very relieved!! As are we!! :w00t:


Glad she is out of surgery and going home. i hope she's not in any pain. Praying you get good results from the biopsy.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sending prayers for Lisa that she has a very speedy recovery from her Surgery and hope that she won't be in too much pain. Snuggles had her surgery for a fluid fill cyst removal and did very well. two weeks ago.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Prayers for Lisa! Sorry I didn't see this sooner!! So glad she made it out of surgery and is on her way home 

Will pray that the results come back good.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Courtney, I didn't know about this. So happy surgery went well today and your bring her home. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad the surgery went well. Saying prayers that it is nothing serious!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Prayers for a successful recovery.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Sending prayers for Lisa that she has a very speedy recovery from her Surgery and hope that she won't be in too much pain. Snuggles had her surgery for a fluid fill cyst removal and did very well. two weeks ago.





CorkieYorkie said:


> Lisa is out of surgery and recovering well! Sean said they said she has a lot of stitches though.. poor little girl. He is leaving work early momentarily to go pick her up and take her home. I'm sure both her and Ozzie will be very relieved!! As are we!! :w00t:


How long did your Vet wait to remove and how big were Snuggles and Lisa's lumps? So did they grow or stay same? Sorry, I am not sure what to do. I hate the thought of surgery. :w00t: but my Sammie has one of those lumps on his lower side. I found it about month ago. Vet said he gen. see these in big dogs (labs). He did a free ultra sound radiograph for me and then he drew some fluid and didn't say it was bad. Not sure what those tests would tell him?? said it appears to be fatty cyst.  now I wonder how does he know? He said we watch it. I'm not sure if I should wait or insist on him removing it now. What would my Vet be waiting for? 
Thanks!!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Sending good vibes and prayers your way! Wishing the little fluff a full and speedy recovery! :heart:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sending Lisa hugs and kisses! I hope she has an easy recovery and that the growth is benign.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Prayers for Lisa, I hope she's having an easy nite and the results are good. XO


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

glad she's out of surgery, I'll be watching for updates


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just reading this now.Glad little Lisa is at home now recovering, and everything comes back normal!!:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in tonight.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I hope everything comes back ok. Please don't feel like a bad mom, you couldn't have known! You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

checkin in on Lisa, I'll keep her and you in my prayers


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lisa seems to be in some pain as her little body is shaking  we put a cone on her and she had mostly been in hey crate resting. Later we let her out and she eagerly ate her meds with a little baby food. She wasn't supposed to eat or drink much at all. She was trying to follow me and even put her paws on my chair :heart:

We get the results in 3-5 days. ThIs was the first time the vet saw the lump and suggested surgery right away. The lump seemed to get bigger and harder. 

Sean is working from home tomorrow to keep an eye on the fluffs. Ozzie is very concerned and we keep having to separate them bc he keeps getting into her business! 

Thank you all so much for your well wishes!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Ah, poor little Lisa and now the wait. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Sending prayers your way. Feel better little Lisa.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Courtney, so sorry little Lisa is going thru this pain. Hoping of course, the results will be good news.

It's so hard to see them in pain. Fortunately, they seem to recover quickly; hope that's the case for little Lisa.

So sweet of your husband to stay home to care for her.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Checking in today. Praying everything is OK.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending more prayers & wishing for "better days to come" & the sooner the better!
Kisses baby girl.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her heart! Checking in.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying everything turns out fine and for a swift recovery.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lisa slept in her crate last night and cried a bit when we put her in and then she fell asleep. 

This morning she seems to be feeling mUch better. No shaking and she ran upstairs and put her little paws on my bed to try and wake mommy up! :wub: 

Sean is working a few hours this morning then coming home to be with the pups. Biggest difficulty is not letting Ozzie lick/hump Lisa and preventing any rough housing!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been praying for Lisa so glad she's feeling better, you just might have to separate the two little ones for a few days till Lisa is stronger.
I will keep praying


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Poor Lisa ( and Ozzie too, he must be so confused!). Will be looking for further updates !


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Glad she feels better today.:wub: what a relief. I always use my big iris pen for few days after if they have stitches. Keeps them apart. I am afraid Sammie will need same surgery.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> . Biggest difficulty is not letting Ozzie lick/hump Lisa



:HistericalSmiley:

Sorry made me laugh!!

Silly Ozzie!

Hope Lisa is doing well today


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in tonight, please know your being prayed for


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Courtney---maybe today is the day for the results for Lisa? Just want you to know you are in ALL of our thoughts and prayers. I am praying for peace for you in the midst of the storm. We are here whatever the outcome. Sending hugs too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in on Lisa. How's she doing? Any biopsy report yet? :wub::wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you all so much! :heart: Lisa is doing great and doesn't seem to be in much pain, but has been trying to lick her stitches so she's been in the cone of shame for awhile 

Ozzie has been antsy being separated and is always checking in on her, so we've been keeping a close eye on them. Luckily I have the morning off today tomorrow and fri to be with them.

No results yet  will let u know as soon as we get them...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Checking for update- will check again later, hope results come soon. Waiting is tough...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad she's doing better, I'll check in later, hopefully you will get the results soon


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So happy she is doing well tonight. :innocent: guess could be another day or two before you hear anything. We will wait with you.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

please update us as soon as you get the results!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I missed this, please let us know what the results are. Kiss that little angel face for us!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you all! Lisa is doing great, just hates her cone! And yes, Ozzie is very silly and very naughty! I wish humping wasn't as big of a problem as it is... But Ozzie is a little former stud doggie so I guess old habits die hard!

The vet said results would come in 3-5 days so any day now! I will definitely fill u guys in. Pray for benign... Lisa is so young we'd be devastated if it was cancerous... 

The vet was asking a lot of questions about her missing eye... Made Sean wonder if they are guessing it was removed due to tumors.. Well never know bc it was already healed by the time she went into rescue... She was so matted that her adoption papers said she was a male bichon.. :blink:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Also I tried posting pics thru the app and it's not working  anyone else having trouble??

To see pics of Lisa's cone of shame, visit her Facebook page: facebook.com/lisalefteyedog



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

About how old is Lisa Courtney? I know it is sort of a guess.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

AWwww! I have been keeping little Ms Lisa in my thoughts. She is so sassy and precious. Please keep us posted. We love her so much!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

glad she's feeling well, sounds like Ozzie is having fun:w00t: bad boy:innocent: 
I'm praying for the tumor to e benign.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> About how old is Lisa Courtney? I know it is sort of a guess.



We think she's around 3-4ish since they estimated about 1-2 years a year and a half ago when we adopted her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer Holl (Feb 1, 2014)

Prayers for Lisa and for you too! Let us know how it goes!


----------

